# New Snails!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I got 2 Golden Apple snails today. So far one has come out of the shell and ventured around the tank a bit but is skittish when the goldfish swim by, but thats probally because at the pet store they were in a tank with just snails and maybe they aint use to other fish. The other one has yet to come out of his shell, i know he is alive cause he was pulled back really far into the shell and now is closer to the opening but hasnt yet ventured out. I was wondering about how long it would take them to get use to the tank and stay out all or most of the time? Also one of them has a little hole in the top of his shell and i was wondering if there was anyway to repair it or if he would be fine like that? And they are a dark yellow but their shells are quite see threw, should you be able to see threw them easy or is there shell maybe too thin? and if it is thin what can i do to make it stronger that wont harm ny goldfish? Any help is apreciated and ill post pictures soon of Flash and Nugget lol.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a copy of my care sheet. If you can read it. I've never tried it like this. It should cover most of your questions. The one about the hole in the shell though. Depends on how big the hole is and where it's located as to whether it will cause a problem or not. Some of them are cosmetic, but some become a real problem, even fatal. If there is enough calcium in their water and food, they may be able to line the interior enough so that it won't cause a problem. But I wouldn't expect it to ever look very pretty. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the care sheet. They are both out and around now and the goldfish dont seam to bother with them so thats good. I aint very good at taking pictures of them, my pics are always blurry i dont know if i get too close or what. The hole in Flash's shell is not too big but its where its located that worries me. The first pic is of Flash , the second is Nugget in the tank and Flash out, and the last pic is of Nugget inside the bell.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

From what I can tell on the pictures (I'm guessing kinda) it looks like deterioration from growing in soft water conditions. If your water is hard, it may not get too much worse. Probably the inside has been covered over on the interior. If that's the case, it would be okay. If you can see flesh, that's a really dangerous spot for it. I've heard/seen some shells which have been superglued. But that's really something I don't have personal experience with. As long as they're growing well, eating well and you can't see flesh, they should be okay. If your water is soft, it may get worse and you may want to think about increasing the calcium content in their water and especially high calcium foods.

I'm not much of a photographer, but the macro setting should help you get nice tight closeups without too much blur. I take tons of pictures to get one or two. LOL My husband says I take pictures of the snails more than our kids.


----------

